
The Art of Turning Fish into Leather - colinprince
https://www.hakaimagazine.com/features/the-art-of-turning-fish-into-leather/
======
hn_throwaway_99
One thing this article doesn't mention is that there is currently a huge glut
of cowhide leather:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-08-09/america-s...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-08-09/america-
s-obsession-with-beef-is-killing-the-leather-industry)

------
throwaway512020
The fish skin patterns looks unique, but I would rather not find anymore uses
for animal products in clothing. I would prefer that humanity invest time in
synthetic leathers, canvas, etc. If synthetic leather is not as "good" as the
real thing, we should work on improving the technology. It is 2020 we need to
move forward.

~~~
RadioactiveMan
The company has this to say about synthetic leather.

> Fish leather is more ecologically sound than vegan leather alternatives
> because it requires less energy than the creation of vegan leather, it does
> not include petroleum products, and it works with the circular economy using
> existing waste from food fisheries to create a durable finished good. Fish
> leather doesn’t need the extra (chemically induced) step of removing hair
> that mammal leather requires, either.

[https://www.7leagues.com/leather](https://www.7leagues.com/leather)

------
yial
I’ve never seen fish leather before !

It looks like they’re still in the process of launching their shoe brand:

[https://www.7leagues.com/#home-section](https://www.7leagues.com/#home-
section)

Unrelated to shoes, but while I usually don’t buy many products, I would
totally buy a wallet made out of the leather as it looks so unique.

~~~
c22
I've had a salmon skin wallet for the past 15 years. It's showing some signs
of wear, but it's still remarkably intact for it's age. I used to go through a
new cow leather wallet at least once every three years.

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Tasha Nathanson wears the fish skin leather shoes she made as a proof of
concept for the business she’s developing called 7 Leagues Leather. Part of
her vision is to create a _social-enterprise tannery_ that provides training
and work for people who face barriers to employment."

Sounds like a great idea! Wishing her luck in this endeavor!

------
1-6
I like the idea but I also enjoy the smell of leather. I'm afraid that my car
will have a new fish smell.

~~~
kaybe
I have a salmon skin bracelet that is a few years old and it smells faintly of
what I know as the smell of leather. It should be fine. Maybe the bigger issue
is that fish and thus the skin pieces are quite small.

